# Inconsistent Budgie



## mviolago (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I got my very first budgie and 2 weeks ago and very much getting addicted to its care and taming but I have a few questions. Here is my scenario

Pet shop said he is 4 months old. 
He has adjusted to his cage and area, eats from my hand and enjoys occasional neck rubs. But not always the case. 

Tricky part is getting him to perch the first few moments. when i open his cage and enter my hand slowly, he either pecks my hand, occasionally attacks it (even with millet).

After a few more tries, he gives in and starts to perch again. I take him out of his cage and he is cooperative, stepping up when i ask him to do so. but let a few moments pass when i put him down, and when i give him my hand again to perch on he pecks on it again. So it is pretty much a cycle- he gets in a good mood and when it is time to rest/sleep, he gets all moody again the next encounter. What should i do?

I can tell perhaps getting territorial as sometimes he flaps his wings crazily, 
but how do i work around taming when he does that?

Thank you in advance..very much challenged to have a well tamed bird.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

hello welcome to the forum.congratulations on your budgie.I,'ve read your post and found it interesting.I know from experience sometimes even with a tame or partly tame Bird.they'll have there moments of not wanting to be touched or petted.it's a common thing with most birds.what you could try is gentle talking,and observe its behavior.when it's beak is open while you're close to it,just back off gently.it's his way of saying it wants to be left alone sometimes.but dont fear ,I went through that before lol.just continue to be gentle and offer millet as you have been doing.maybe some soothing music might help the situation.just like other animals,they have there moments.lol I,'ve been bitten a number of times even when they were gentle with me playing.I just look at them and say ouchie lol.you'll get some wonderful helpful advice soon I'm sure.I hope this helps a little.I'm still learning myself lol.each day is something new for me with Gracie.many blessings.


----------



## Kittieful (Mar 10, 2016)

It took me two months to get Cecil to sit on my hand after I got him from the pet store. He was also around four months when I got him. I worked with him daily for a few minutes at time. It just takes time and patience.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

ah indeed it does.I'm still working on Gracie in the early stages,she sets the tone with me.slowly I try to win her trust.I hope very soon your feather friend comes around.they just have there little cute ways lol.I know I'm not helping much.it's been a long time with me and now relearning is abit hard at times.even with 2o plus years of experience I forgotten lol.blessings to you.I know someone will have some really great advice for you.remember you can do it,believe in yourself :budgie:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm wondering what time of the day you are working with your budgie. This could make a difference to the training. 
You said he gets moody at bed time so he might be trying to tell you that he doesn't want human interaction at that time, he wants to be left alone. Work out the best time for training. Have you considered clicker training?

Clicker Training for companion birds

You've made great progress so far so don't be too discouraged.


----------



## parth (Dec 14, 2015)

ok i dont have any experience on taming budgies or any birds
but i had a bond with my 1st pair of budgies
the budgie male loved to chew my thumb (not that hard)roud:roud: i know thats crazy
but he was more than eager to sit on my finger and play with my thumb even though he wasn't tamed at all
but what i want to say is your budgie might checking these
"if your hand is a threat or not "
"if your hand is going to hurt him or not "
taming any kind of bird gonna takes time 
keep trying and keep learning by its behavior!!! 
good luck:cheers:


----------



## mviolago (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the reply!

Keep them coming! learning from every post..


----------



## thewandererw (Jul 26, 2012)

I have the same thing goung on with A.J. i've had A.J. a year in may he will shake foot if you ask. He will step up but he has to bite first but he will not stay on your finger to come out of the cage.he flys out on his own and will go back on his own.but when he is out he will not come to any one.he stays a way from people.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

hello a.j..he's a cutie.thanks for the beautiful photo Linda .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi mviolago and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your new budgie! I'm glad you're committed to learning the most you can about budgie care, and you've certainly come to the right place to achieve that 

As for your little one, I would say you may be taking things too fast for him. Budgies should have at least one week to settle into their new surroundings without being touched, and then you can begin taming him. Here's a quote from one of our Administrators that will ensure you work at his pace so that he learns to trust you fully, since right now it sounds like he's sometimes submissive and sometimes pecks at you to get your hand away. 


FaeryBee said:


> *
> Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
> You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched.
> Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched.
> ...


Also, when he flaps his wings, he's not being territorial, he's stretching his wings without flying  He may be territorial in his cage if he doesn't feel comfortable with you in "his" territory.

Watch his body language carefully and you'll learn when he's comfortable and happy and when he isn't :thumbsup:

I'm sure that with a little more time, he will start to come on your finger more readily and be more "tame".

I hope this helps! Be sure to review the "stickies" (the important threads at the top of each subforum) for ensure you're up to date on the best way to care for your budgies.

Best of luck! :wave:


----------



## thewandererw (Jul 26, 2012)

He is not a new budgie i've had him a year.

linda


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

thewandererw said:


> He is not a new budgie i've had him a year.
> 
> linda


Hi Linda! I apologise for the confusion, my answer was directed to the original poster  I'll add that into my post for clarification


----------

